# kernel 2.6 & modem adsl usb speedtouch

## metnik

I've read the guide "Alcatel Speedtouch USB with 2.6 kernel guide"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99759&highlight=kernel+2+6+speedtouch

I followed step by step this guide, I have the speedtouch working on the kernel 2.4.20 but I'm not able to do the same on the 2.6 yet ;-((

Here's the "tail -n 20 /var/log/everything/current", everything should be correct, but I don't understand why pppd exits after few seconds.

Thank you in advance

```

Dec 21 19:22:42 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.2-beta3 started by root uid 0_

Dec 21 19:22:42 [usb.agent] ... no modules for USB product 6b9/4061/200

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Dec 21 19:22:45 [kernel] usb 2-1: bulk timeout on ep5in

Dec 21 19:22:45 [kernel] usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Dec 21 19:22:50 [usb.agent] ... no modules for USB product 6b9/4061/200

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Dec 21 19:23:02 [modem_run] ADSL synchronization has been obtained_

Dec 21 19:23:02 [modem_run] ADSL line is up (800 kbit/s down | 160 kbit/s up)_

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2b3 started by root, uid 0

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Fatal signal 11

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## Moled

```
Dec 22 10:58:52 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.2-beta2 started by root uid 0_

Dec 22 10:58:52 [modem_run] Found ALCATEL SpeedTouch USB modem_

Dec 22 10:58:53 [modem_run] Best offset   6463 with probability 100%_

Dec 22 10:58:53 [modem_run] Best offset 526179 with probability 100%_

Dec 22 10:58:53 [modem_run] Firmware information (CRC:0x94a45435, Size:526187, 1.3.3 - GNU/Linux - Win32)_

Dec 22 10:58:53 [modem_run] BLOCK1 :    883 bytes   uploaded : OK_

Dec 22 10:58:53 [modem_run] BLOCK2 :    511 bytes downloaded : OK_

Dec 22 10:58:55 [modem_run] BLOCK3 : 526187 bytes   uploaded : OK_

Dec 22 10:58:55 [modem_run] Downloaded in 1584.863000 ms_

Dec 22 10:58:55 [modem_run] BLOCK4 :    511 bytes downloaded : OK

Dec 22 10:58:56 [modem_run] Found kernel mode driver_

Dec 22 10:58:56 [modem_run] Modem reference : 3EC18607EAAB01_

Dec 22 10:59:13 [modem_run] Sending a signal to notify the adsl up state_

Dec 22 10:59:13 [modem_run] ADSL synchronization has been obtained_

Dec 22 10:59:13 [modem_run] Modem State_

Dec 22 10:59:13 [modem_run] ADSL line is up (576 kbit/s down | 288 kbit/s up)_

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2b3 started by root, uid 0

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Dec 22 10:59:15 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.38

Dec 22 10:59:16 [pppd] CHAP authentication succeeded

Dec 22 10:59:16 [pppd] local  IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Dec 22 10:59:16 [pppd] remote IP address 217.32.69.74

Dec 22 10:59:16 [pppd] primary   DNS address 213.120.62.100

Dec 22 10:59:16 [pppd] secondary DNS address 213.120.62.101
```

----------

## metnik

So what do you mean?

I've all the modules loaded:

ppp_generic

ppp_synctty

ppp_async

n_hdlc

pppoatm

speetch

the firmware is from http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/files/firmware.bin

What's wrong?

----------

## metnik

if i reboot on the old kernel everything work, the pppd is patched... which modules do you load?

----------

## Kirja

Im having the exact same problem! Did anyone find a fix...?

----------

## clampinus

I had the same exact problem, that I solved after some poking-around.

The problem in my case was wrong VPI/VCI  values. Those values seem to be some sort of "port number" that ppp is using to connect to the DSL peer, at your ISP.

I found my own values (8.35 for Wanadoo in France) using the SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics program under Windows. The connection tab listed the VPI/VCI pair.

I put them in the ppp options and voilà, Internet is working  :Smile: 

----------

## luziczek

Ive the same problem, but this is not a fault of VPI/VCI values.

On kernel 2.6.9, speedtouch works, but on 2.6.12 (and .11 too) - doesn't work. Options in pppd about lcp doesnt work either.

I dont have any ideas.

----------

